
Peter Thiel Tells Google Chairman: “You Have NO IDEA What You're Doing” - leoharsha2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snMWgvMgWr4&sns=fb
======
x2398dh1
He didn't directly say, "You have no idea what you're doing," he said, "Google
[as a company] has no idea [in which new verticals] how to invest its money,
other than advertising, [and therefore] Google is no longer a tech company,
[in the new technology sense of the word]."

He goes on to say that an investment in Google is a bet against new search
engine technologies. Eric Schmidt rebuts by saying that there have been many
business process technological innovations within the company, such as Chrome,
which represent Google being a tech company.

